

UK Heat: Tube temperatures to exceed the legal limit for transporting cattle - neverminder
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/uk-heatwave-temperatures-on-the-tube-are-going-to-exceed-the-legal-limit-for-transporting-cattle-10356439.html

======
danieltillett
You do realise that cattle are far more valuable than the average tube
passenger?

